# Wanted:cheap pair of 700c wheels



## Chris-H (22 Oct 2011)

I need a pair of CHEAP 700c wheels for the wife's road bike as she has tubs at the mo and we want the more conventional tube/tyre set up.I believe the cassette is 7 speed.They dont have to be anything special,price before quality here.

We are located just outside of Bedford.


----------



## Chris-H (25 Oct 2011)

All sorted now with thanks to my LBS,they gave me a 700c hybrid complete with rear pannier 
rack,mudguards etc etc for nothing as the bb thread is knacked,gave it to me for 
nowt so i bunged a note in the charity tin  

Just gotta get a pair of 23 tubes an tyres.


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Oct 2011)

I reckon you should name the shop after service like that.

May encourage others in there as a type of additional payment.


----------



## Chris-H (14 Nov 2011)

uphillstruggler said:


> I reckon you should name the shop after service like that.
> 
> May encourage others in there as a type of additional payment.


Very good point mate

Cycle King in Bedford......absolutely spot on,definatly my LBS of choice. contact number is 01234 838926


----------

